# Ford 3000 Serial #



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Can some one break this serial # down for me ?
C5NN7006AA


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The number you list is a part number. On the 3000 series go to the right side of the tractor, as you sit on the seat, and there is a two bolt cast boss sticking out the side of the transmission housing just below the fuel tank outlet.

There will be three numbers, the top is the model code, the next row is the production code, then the serial number will be the last row just before the squared edge of the boss.

If you go to www.tractordata.com, pick your 3000 from the Ford tractor selection, there will be a screen pop up that lists the serial numbers at the bottom left. It also has a selection that takes you to on example of the numbers and location.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

RC Wells is correct.
If you post the 3 lines of numbers we can tell you what engine and transmission it has whether it has live pto or not and even the year, month and day it was built. You'll likely have to scrape or sand some paint or crud off to see them or use chalk like in the photo.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Here are all the numbers . 6H29B
J126
*052092*
What can you guys tell me about it ?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The first row, 6H29B, is a date code, meaning August 29 1966.
Probably the date when the transmission was made.

Second row is unclear, but J126 might be J12B and that means September 12, and they omitted the year digit.
Probably the date when the tractor was assembled.

Third row is unclear, but if it would have been *B052092* instead of *052092* it could have been a Serial Number for export units at the Basildon plant in England during 1966.

There is an important code missing, the Model Code. On a 3000 it should start with a "3" or a "C", then four digits and end with one letter. Check this site:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html

It is not clear where (or if) that code was stamped somewhere on the tractor. You can find Ford original information here:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-1000-series-identification.11/

Those documents are actually for tractors made after March 1968, but it shows that there were no Model Code at the location where you found your numbers. Instead there was an identification plate under the hood:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/hood.html
Check if you have a plate there.

Check the whole area where you found the numbers, not only the ground part.
Edit ***
ground, not grounded, Sorry.
***

Check the boss on the other side of the tractor for numbers:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/trans.html

It is a bit confusing. There were three plants that assembled tractors at the time, and they stamped the numbers differently. To make things more difficult, even tractors assembled at one and the same plant can have different stamps.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Hacke said:


> The first row, 6H29B, is a date code, meaning August 29 1966.
> Probably the date when the transmission was made.
> 
> Second row is unclear, but J126 might be J12B and that means September 12, and they omitted the year digit.
> ...


I double checked and found this B*052092* I don't know how I missed that B and I was not drinking .


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the tractor is an ag tractor, I suggest you use paint remover and clear the paint from the three row stamping on the right side of the transmission housing, above the bolt boss. Then rub the stamping full of chalk or white marking paint, and take a photo. Post the photo.

Click on this link, download the file, an it will be quite useful in identification of a Ford in the model sequence 90% of the time. https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-1000-series-identification.11/

Because Ford used to engineer their products for long tern utility and ease of maintenance, many of the major components interchange among various models and manufacturing years. It is quite common to find tractors with numbers that do not match the actual model.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> If the tractor is an ag tractor, I suggest you use paint remover and clear the paint from the three row stamping on the right side of the transmission housing, above the bolt boss. Then rub the stamping full of chalk or white marking paint, and take a photo. Post the photo.
> 
> Click on this link, download the file, an it will be quite useful in identification of a Ford in the model sequence 90% of the time. https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-1000-series-identification.11/
> 
> ...


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I think J126 is a code for September 12 1966 that someone made up. That day was a Monday...


----------



## shaun aden (Mar 30, 2019)

my 3000 has cf28c at the identify spot ? then c146373 below it


----------



## Mike Smith (May 2, 2019)

shaun aden said:


> my 3000 has cf28c at the identify spot ? then c146373 below it


C146373 is the serial number, indicating it was built in 1966 at the Michigan plant. You might look at the "cf28c" again. If it is actually 6F28C, that is the production code indicating it was produced on June 28, 1966, on the evening shift. These codes can be found at the springfieldbiz.com links posted above by Hacke.


----------



## dblg55.gg (8 mo ago)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You are a man of few words!

Are you looking for any particular information on this tractor or general build date etc.?
C1023C
C=3000, 10=Agricultural all purpose, 2=Gas, 3=Live 540 PTO, C= 8 Speed
3F29B
3= 1973, F= June, 29 = 29th day, B= Dayshift
C387748
C= Built in the USA, numbers are sequential build numbers


----------



## dblg55.gg (8 mo ago)

Good deal, thanks


----------



## Utgeoff (8 mo ago)

Here's my numbers to tractor I just purchased can you tell me about it?

ND201992J136
6J15C
6H25
J-196-A141-253


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Utgeoff said:


> Here's my numbers to tractor I just purchased can you tell me about it?
> 
> ND201992J136
> 6J15C
> ...


Built the 15th of September 1966. Have a look at post #12 to see were the numbers are located, and post #5 to help you decipher to numbers. Or post a picture and we'll help you out.
If it is a 3000, the serial number should fall between C124200 and C161300?


----------



## Utgeoff (8 mo ago)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is some good information








Ford 3000 engine production codes


I am trying to get engine production codes for Ford 3000 engine casting code D0NN6015J. I want to rebuild the engine and would appreciate any information for the production codes.




www.tractorforum.com




There isn't much info on these european built units that can be found, unless you talk to member 
*Hacke.*


----------



## Shaner (4 mo ago)

Can anyone provide information on my tractor.


----------



## Shaner (4 mo ago)

Following up on my previous message sent to see if an has any informatoin


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The best I can get, so far, is a 1966 tractor built on August 26 that year in Basildon, England!
I wonder of the "J" in the middle number is actually an upside down "D" that isn't stamped very well..... this stuff happens!


----------



## Shaner (4 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> The best I can get, so far, is a 1966 tractor built on August 26 that year in Basildon, England!
> I wonder of the "J" in the middle number is actually an upside down "D" that isn't stamped very well..... this stuff happens!


It does appear to be a J but I guess it may have intended to be a D. Thank you for the information


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Check the engine numbers to find out what engine you have:









If the engine was replaced, it might have a serial number with prefix for "New Model":


----------

